# Collection of 9th Airforce documents



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2007)

Collection of 9th Airforce documents from a variety of sources.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2007)

As always, good job!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Added a five part document on the orginization of the 9th airforce.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Added a bunch of more documents on the 9th above

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added 3 more to the top post.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 19, 2015)

Paul - hove you found a source for 'official' 9th AF Victory credits? or 12 and 15 AF VC's

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2015)

drgondog said:


> Paul - hove you found a source for 'official' 9th AF Victory credits? or 12 and 15 AF VC's
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bill



Afternoon Bill, No unfortunately I have not found a source for those. If I do I will let you know.

All the best 
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's the complete version(I hope) of the D-Day maps Paul. I had to split it up


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Geo!!!


----------

